# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kevät 2012

## Waltsu

Satamassa on ykkösellä poikkeusreitti: keskustasta tullessa ajetaan Linnankatua sen päähän asti ja päätepysäkki on juna- ja bussiasemalle vievän katetun käytävän varrella. Kummankaan laivayhtiön terminaalin ovelle ei siis ajeta. Poikkeusreitti on sama kuin oli silloin, kun sataman katuja korotettiin. Tällä kertaa syynä on Vikingin terminaalin muutostyö. Kuljettajan kertoman mukaan poikkeusreitti on otettu käyttöön jo viime vuoden puolella.

----------


## dreamy83

Moikoisten kääntöpaikalle näyttää ilmestyneen myös pyöräparkki, aivan kuten havaitsin samanlaisen tekeleen Kohmon päätteellä. Mihin kaikkialle noita olisi hyvä saada foorumilaisten mielestä? Itse kannatan:

-linjoille 2 / 2A Petkeltien / C.O. Malmin koulun läheisyyteen, sillä tuossa paikassa se toisi liityntäpyöräilymahdollisuuden lähistön sellaisille alueille, joista ei ole oikein mitään kunnollista vaihdotonta yhteyttä kauppatorille.
-Varissuolle Karvataskunkadulle. Se toisi Littoisten suuntaan paremman mahdollisuuden käyttää runkolinjoja
-Harittuun Kataraistentielle. Sieltä löytyy Turun ja Kaarinan rajalta hieman linjoista etäältä paljon asutusta.
-Harittuun linjojen 9 ja 18 päätteelle. Se parantaisi Katariinan alueen palvelua.
-Uudenmaantielle Vasaramäen pikavuoropysäkille. Se laajentaa kaukoliikenteen, seutuliikenteen ja paikallisliikenteen vaikutusaluetta ja siten luodaan hyvät liityntäreitit kaikille noille vähän laajemmaltakin alueelta.
-Halisiin S-marketin kohdille. Se toisi hyvän vaihtoehdon Räntämäessä asuville.
-Satakunnantielle useampikin. Toinen Länsikeskukseen Satakunnantien ja Markulantien risteyksen lähistölle ja toinen lähelle Rieskalähteentien koulua.
-Majakkarantaan. Vähäheikkiläntien osin puutteellinen liikennetarjonta ja liityntämahdollisuus saarille meneville linjoille.
-Ispoisiin lähikauppojen tuntumaan. Alueella kerrostaloja sekä paljon pientaloja, joilta pitkähköjäkin matkoja pysäkeille. Tämä saattaisi palvella osin myös Ilpoisten aluetta.
-Jäkärlään. Pientaloista haja-alueelta olisi näin helpompi joskus vaihtaa toinen henkilöauto bussiin.

----------


## Waltsu

Impivaaran uimahallin remonttimiesten työmaakopit on poistettu, ja 13:n päätepysäkki ja kiertosuunta on palautettu ennalleen.

----------


## Waltsu

Kultatalon remontti on kaartumassa loppusuoralle, ja viikonvaihteen 4.-5.2. ohjelmaan kuuluu torninosturin purkaminen. Purkutyöhön tarvitaan Aurakadun länsipuoli, joten bussit on häädetty muualle. Kuvia paikalta 4.2.

----------


## dreamy83

Ja nyt sitten tuli vihdoin viimein noita digitaalisia aikataulunäyttöjä myös laajemmin kuin vain kahdelle pysäkille. Tänään havaitsin moisia aparaatteja ainakin linjan 18 varrella. Näyttö on yksirivinen, josta käy hyvin selkeästi ilmi linja, arvioitu pysäkin ohitusaika (minuuteissa) ja tietysti linjan suunta. Kohtalaisesti näyttikin pelittävän. Näyttöön mahtuu yksi vuoro kerrallaan, joka onkin riittävä suurimmalle osalle Turun laitakaupunkien pysäkeille. Tänään näkemässäni vaihtui linjat 18, P3 ja 99 siten, että pikaisella vilkaisulla näki kyllä kaikkien linjoja informaation. Ja ohessa vielä linkki uutiseen, josta löytyy myös kuva kyseisesti laitteesta. Laitteen värikin on -yllätys yllätys- keltavalkoinen. http://www.turku.fi/public/default.a...3&nodeid=11916

----------


## Eira

Eilinen Hämeentien Neste Oil Express -kylmäaseman ystävänpäivätempaus, polttoaineiden alennusmyynti (95, 98 ja D 1,402 ) aiheutti ruuhkan ja pitkät jonot Hämeentielle ja sekoitti ja myöhästytti linjojen 2 ja 2A liikennettä kymmenillä minuuteilla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Joo, kyllä ihmiset on idiootteja. Muutaman euron, korkeintaan reilun kympin säästön tähden tullaan vartavasten jonottamaan jopa tunniksi! Ja auto käy, ja bensaa palaa. Hoh hoijaa...

----------


## Waltsu

Omalle kotipysäkillenikin on asennettu aikataulunäyttö.

Uutisen mukaan näitä asennetaan tiheästi liikennöityjen kakkosen ja 18:n varrelle. Asennuslistan alkupäähän kannattaisi varmaan sijoittaa myös ne seudut, joissa joutuu "arpomaan" seuraavan bussin lähtöpysäkin. Tällaisia alueita ovat esim. Uittamo ja Jyrkkälä. Jos bussin tuloon yhdellä pysäkillä on pitkä aika, voi rauhassa käydä tien toisella puolella katsomassa, koska sinne on tulossa keskustaan vievä bussi. Samaten linjan 99 varrelle voisi asentaa näyttöjä - odottaisiko kehälinjaa vai menisikö keskustan kautta vaihtamalla?

----------


## hezec

Näytöistä: toivottavasti Turussa riittää paristoja.  :Tongue:

----------


## dreamy83

Tietääkö joku kertoa, onko noissa Anderssonin linjalla 2 / 2A käytettävissä GD-busseissa luiston estoa? Meinaan tuossa torstaina 16.2. aamulla jäi oma bussikyytini pahasti kesken, koska auto suti joka välissä jääden lopulta jumiin Uudenmaankadun ja Hämeenkadun risteyksen liikennevaloihin. Matka jatkui seuraavalla vuorolla, joka niinikään oli GD bussi, ja joka ei jäänyt sutimaan millekään paikalle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Lähinnä tulee mieleen telinkevennys. Joko kuljettaja ei osannut käyttää, tai se ei toiminut. Veikkaan jälkimmäistä...

----------


## Waltsu

Kakskerrassa taisi lumipyry tänäänkin (17.2.) aiheuttaa ongelmia. Erikvallasta tuleva linja 14 lähti ajallaan torilta Saramäkeen klo 17.05 ja oli ehtinyt Maarian kirkon nurkille, kun sen ohitti Kakskerrasta tullut linjan 15 auto, jonka lähtöaika torilta Saramäkeen oli ollut 16.45.

----------


## Waltsu

2.3.: Linjan 18 aamussa Jalon nimissä oleva MaxCi. Seitsikkonuolet oli, mutta kylkinumeroa ei. Kyseinen auto taidettiin aiemmin tuntea Nyholmin nrona 56, koskapa nro 57 ajoi iltapäivällä Kuninkojan linjaa.

----------


## 034

> 2.3.: Linjan 18 aamussa Jalon nimissä oleva MaxCi. Seitsikkonuolet oli, mutta kylkinumeroa ei. Kyseinen auto taidettiin aiemmin tuntea Nyholmin nrona 56, koskapa nro 57 ajoi iltapäivällä Kuninkojan linjaa.


Se voi hyvin olla että ovat (antaneet?) entisen 56 pois.

Missäs pysäkeillä tuollaisia näyttöjä nyt oikein on? Voisiko joku listata pysäkkinumeroilla?

----------


## helleh

Nyholmin ex. 56 on MYYTY Jalolle jo viime syksynä. Nyholm 57 taasen pitäis oleman myyty Oy Andersson Ab.lle, mutta mimet killittävät kyljissä toki vielä =)

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholmin 57 on tosiaan näkynyt torilta 16.05 Myllyyn lähtevässä vuorossa, jossa on ollut aiemmin Anderssonin autoja.

Muurisen 140 ja TuKLin 20 ovat vaihtaneet päittäin asuja: Muurisen Volvo mainostaa taidemuseota ja TuKLin GD on tilaajaväreissä.

Aikataulunäyttöjä on esim. linjan 18 varrella Runosmäestä torille seuraavilla pysäkeillä: 1567 Parolanpuisto, 955 Munterinkatu, 957 Runosmäen terveysasema, 959 Pohjoiskaari ja 629 Parrantie. Tänään 3.3. niissä tosin oli vain tiedote "aikataulut - se tidtabell" ja kellonaika.

----------


## JSL

> Lähinnä tulee mieleen telinkevennys. Joko kuljettaja ei osannut käyttää, tai se ei toiminut. Veikkaan jälkimmäistä...


Telin kevennys.. kyllä teli pitää nousta kuorma päällä kokonaan ylös, kuten Vanaja keksi aikoinaan  :Wink:  Ilmajousitteisenkin saa nousemaan kyllä..

----------


## Waltsu

Muurisen 116 nähty Anderssonin linjalla 8, kuten kuvasta näkyy.

----------


## 034

> Muurisen 116 nähty Anderssonin linjalla 8, kuten kuvasta näkyy.


Jaahas Andersson kaipaa kalustoa.




> Nyholmin 57 on tosiaan näkynyt torilta


Anderssonin myöskin.

Mutta tämä katosi nopeasti ajosta: 



> CFF-774. Scania K92 vm. 1986 korinaan Ikarus E95 vuodelta 2001.

----------


## miksu

Muurinen 116 (MYF-316 Carrus City L) ja 132 (MYF-289 Carrus City L) on Anderssonilla vuokralla. 
Anderssonilta auto 21 (ERF-921 Scania Scala) on maalattu tilaajaväreihin ja asustaa TuKL:n varikolla, myös autot 2 (JGX-802 Scania Scala) ja 3 (JGX-803 Scania Scala) on liittymässä TuKL:n kalustoon.
Nyholmin ex.57 on Anderssonin autoja nykyään myös.

----------


## Waltsu

Uusi korimalli on ilmestynyt Turun liikenteeseen: Vest Center! Siinä lastenvaunuille varattu tila on keskioven ja etupyörän välinen alue auton oikealla sivulla. Stoppipiippi on enemmänkin töötti, ja tämän entisen trondheimiläisen stoppiteksti on luonnollisesti norjaksi.

Kuvia eteenpäin selaamalla huomaa, että Andersson 17:ään on asennettu matriisikilvet. Myös Muurisen taidemuseomainosbussi on päässyt albumiini.

----------


## Eira

> Uusi korimalli on ilmestynyt Turun liikenteeseen: Vest Center! Siinä lastenvaunuille varattu tila on keskioven ja etupyörän välinen alue auton oikealla sivulla. Stoppipiippi on enemmänkin töötti, ja tämän entisen trondheimiläisen stoppiteksti on luonnollisesti norjaksi.


Eipä lisäjarruvalo jää takana tulijalta ainakaan huomaamatta! Onko stoppipiippi sellainen kumipallo-torvi-yhdistelmä?

----------


## Waltsu

Vestin stoppipiippi, joka sytyttää "På gjensyn"-valon, on enemmänkin sellaista sumutorvimallia. Ja nyt on toinenkin Vest liikenteessä - tilaajavärisenä!

Aprillipäivän kuvissa myös jätskiraitsikka, pari paloautoa, jokunen Pasi ja Kultatalon remontin viimeinen poikkeusliikennepäivä. Mutta eipä tilanne 2.4. suinkaan normalisoidu, sillä Forumissa alkaa saneeraustyö ja pysäkkejä siirrellään taas!

----------


## MMikko

T8 pysäkkikilpi ruuvattiin kultatalon eteen 2.4. klo 6.14.

----------


## miksu

Anderssonilta TuKL:lle siirtynyt Scania Scala (ERF-921) on saanut järjestysnumeron 31.

----------


## Waltsu

Muurinen 139 = Kiss My Turku!
Valkoisena linjalla käynyt Turkubus BPM-843 on nyt tilaajavärinen.
Andersson 3 onkin nykyään TuKL 30.

----------


## Waltsu

Andersson 1 on riisunut mainoksensa ja on valkoinen, ja Andersson 2 on siirtynyt TuKLin palvelukseen numerolla 29.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 25, Scala, KRS-534, on ilmestynyt liikenteeseen. Savonlinjan talleilta bongasin sieltäkin uuden Scalan, numeron 950, joka sekin on "KiRSi", nimittäin KRS-506.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jokin aikaa sitten palanneen SL 586:en kaveriksi näkyy tulleen myös SL 587.

----------

